# Movies You are Looking Forward to in 2013?



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

A companion piece to my request for a list of your favorite movies of 2012 - what are you looking forward to in 2013?  The list for me is getting longer every second!  

I am a total geek, especially when it comes to comic books, so Man of Steel and Iron Man 3 are high on my list.  Also The Wolverine, Thor (and one list also says a new Sin City movie is up late in 2013)

Also:
Star Trek Into Darkness
Curious to see how The Lone Ranger turns out (although I have not been impressed with the trailers so far)
World War Z
The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (I quite enjoyed the first one, I must admit)

And I am sure more.  What's your list?


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing Star Trek, The Hunger Games: Catching Fire and the second Hobbit film.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't seen the first Hobbit film yet.  It just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't remember the name, but the prequel to Oz looks amazing.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Is The Girl Who Played With Fire coming out this year?  If so, I will be in line for that and the new Hunger Games movies!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

balaspa said:


> A companion piece to my request for a list of your favorite movies of 2012 - what are you looking forward to in 2013? The list for me is getting longer every second!
> 
> I am a total geek, especially when it comes to comic books, so Man of Steel and Iron Man 3 are high on my list. Also The Wolverine, Thor (and one list also says a new Sin City movie is up late in 2013)
> 
> ...


I think everything you mentioned, except World War Z.

Lone Ranger may get put off until it comes out on DVD. But Hunger Games, Iron Man, Thor, & Star Trek are definite opening weekend must sees. The others will depend on what else is going on.. Probably not opening weekend, but before they leave the theater.

Oh, and The 2nd Hobbit.. I'm really interested in how they're making this one smallish book into 3 parts (I know they added a lot of backstory)

I'll also add Les Mis to this list, because it'll be a couple more weeks before I get a chance to go see it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I have to admit to being a bit tired of the whole zombie apocalypse story - and I am a fan of Walking Dead which pretty much covers any other zombie plotlines that are left.  But there is something about what I have seen and read about World War Z that intrigues me.  

In most cases, I will probably end up waiting to read the reviews before deciding to see the movie.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am going to Les Miserables with my son and his GF on Tuesday.  I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to The Great Gatsby and Catching Fire. I'll probably see both of these during their opening weekends.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm looking forward to:

Despicable Me 2
Monsters University
Oz the Great and Powerful
Hunger Games: Catching Fire
Anchorman 2
Zero Dark Thirty (technically already released, but limited. Wide release set for January.)


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Les Mis
Abraham Lincoln movie
Possibly, Oz


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Lee, you make a good point - I still have many movies released in 2012 to watch.  I did not get to see Lincoln or Les Miz yet.  I also missed Argo and Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Argo, that's the one that I was thinking of, thank you for reminding me.  For me, these will be the first movies I'll see in 2013.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Is The Girl Who Played With Fire coming out this year? If so, I will be in line for that and the new Hunger Games movies!


No, still no word on that one except that they still plan on making it. I can't wait for it IF they keep Fincher on as director. Big fan of his and I loved what he did with the first one. If they replaced him, my interest would drop some, though I'd probably still see it.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

My most anticipated movies of 2013 are:
A Good Day to Die Hard
Iron Man 3
Star Trek Into the Darkness
Man of Steel
The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug

There are several other movies coming out that I want to see but these are all probably opening week


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Ooooooh, there are so many! Iron Man 3, Star Trek Into Darkness, A Good Day to Die Hard, Hobbit 2: Hobbit Harder, Man of Steel, and The Great Gatsby. I don't know about The Lone Ranger. The trailers left a lot to be desired.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I forgot about the new Die Hard movie.  The trailer looks great (of course, that's what trailers are supposed to look be)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And, honestly, if the second movie in the Hobbit series was really called Hobbit 2: Hobbit Harder, I would definitely see it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH and I are flipping through previews right now and found this one... looks interesting.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I read an article the other day that called 2013 the Year of the Sequel.  

Looking forward to Ironman 3 and Despicable Me 2--that's quite a pairing!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We seem to have had may "Year of the Sequel" years.  It seems like all we get anymore are sequels and remakes (or reboots)


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

For everyone looking forward to Star Trek Into Darkness, this was a pretty cool article.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/01/03/jj-abrams-grants-a-trekkers-dying-wish


----------



## CarolCassada (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing A Good Day to Die Hard and the G.I. sequel, mainly because my favorite actor's in it.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

One not yet mentioned...Ender's Game.

Some already mentioned are on my list.  Hobbit 2, Die Hard, Trek.  Some of the others I might see like Iron Man 3, and I have kids, so the cartoon sequels.

There are still several from 2012 I have yet to see.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have heard of the Ender's novel series, but haven't read them.  I don't really know much about them, so it is not really on my radar.  We shall see a the release date gets closer.

I have to say, the more I read about and see about the new Star Trek film, the more interested I get. And I must repeat that I am not, technically speaking, a "trekkie" or "trekker."  I am not a die hard fan.  I like the shows and have liked the movies, but I don't know them backwards and forwards, don't got to conventions, collect models of the Enterprise, or dress up as characters.

That being said, the more I see about the new film, the more excited I get.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait for Stoker!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I really can't get too excited for yet another plethora of sequels. I'll see most of them, but they're just not going to have me waiting on the edge of my seat for them anymore. I did see this list of 5, slightly more offbeat titles to look forward to in 2013, and I'm really excited for most of them:http://www.pajiba.com/seriously_random_lists/five-upcoming-movies-you-should-be-superpsyched-to-see.php

Looking forward to Zero Theorem and Gravity the most, I think.

I keep seeing the trailer for Oblivion, with Tom Cruise, and that looks really good too.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am intrigued by that article link and the movies you mentioned Jim.  I was not aware of them.

Thanks for posting the list.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I am intrigued by that article link and the movies you mentioned Jim. I was not aware of them.
> 
> Thanks for posting the list.


No problem. I'd seen some TV spots for Trance and knew I'd be interested just because of Danny Boyle being involved. Other than that, I hadn't heard of any of the others.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't know about Hansel and Gretel until I started making a list of movies I wanted to see for this thread. It looks interesting, not sure yet if I'll see it in theaters or wait for it on DVD


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm psyched about _Oz: The Great and Powerful_ !


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

STAR TREK!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> One not yet mentioned...Ender's Game.


I did not know they were making this into a movie. I just read Ender's Game this past week. While I was reading it, I thought it could make a good movie if done right.


----------

